# Chat with a Support Agent



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

Have questions? Apple is testing a new web chat support service for iMac customers thats available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. If yo u have an iMac and need help, give it a try and tell us what you think. To use this service, you will need one of the following browsers: Safari 1.1 or later, Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.2 or later, or Netscape 7.2 or later (on Windows, we support Internet Explorer 5.0 or later).

To start a chat session, just enter your name, your iMac serial number, and click Start a Web Chat.

http://www.apple.com/support/chat/


----------

